
Charlemagne's DNA and Our Universal Royalty (2013) - whocansay
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/05/07/charlemagnes-dna-and-our-universal-royalty
======
labster
The website of the genealogist mentioned in one of the citations goes into
more detail of who you are very likely related to. For instance, if you are a
human, you are almost certainly a descendant of the Old Kingdom pharaohs. If
you're a European, you're more than likely a descendant of Mohammed the
Prophet as well as Charlemagne. However, this is genealogical descent, not
genetic descent; genetic ratio is different (but dealt with in the OP).

[http://humphrysfamilytree.com/ca.html](http://humphrysfamilytree.com/ca.html)

------
dahart
When my wife was pregnant with our first son, I suddenly got curious and
looked up our family trees on familysearch.org. I actually bumped into
Charlemange in the tree accidentally! I went to work and started bragging to a
couple of French co-workers who laughed and told me this was the joke in
France: One in two people can verify they're direct descendants of
Charlemange. The other half just don't know it yet.

~~~
FuuBar
"Who Do You Think You Are" had an episode with Cindy Crawford where she found
out she was a direct descendant of Charlemagne, and they made a big deal out
of it
([https://youtu.be/iA_UYcGDhYw?t=307](https://youtu.be/iA_UYcGDhYw?t=307)).

~~~
mhd
And of course there's Christopher Lee, who was so much into his heritage that
he made a metal album about it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlemagne:_By_the_Sword_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlemagne:_By_the_Sword_and_the_Cross)

